# History Being Made



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm watching my 1st ever Presidential Inauguration.I've been counting the days and here we are.Hillary is there,looking much better than I thought she would.She at least had the decency to show up unlike so many others.Donald Trump is the only person not smiling.I wonder if he is humbled by this great honor and ready for the job he has in front of him.I hope today is the first day of a new America.Right now the only way is up!!!!I pray Donald Trump is a great POTUS and works for all Americans.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We are a poultry forum, not a political forum. This subject is like religion, best left out of an open discussion where others may not share the same views and feel strongly about those they hold.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Anyone watch the walking dead?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> We are a poultry forum, not a political forum. This subject is like religion, best left out of an open discussion where others may not share the same views and feel strongly about those they hold.


...............................


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's just it, not everyone is celebrating and would rather this not be on their poultry forum.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I will quit the forum over this. If there are folks here that want to talk politics then join a political forum, there are plenty out there. I'm on a couple, they get very, very contentious. I come here to have a good time with friends not to get in arguments over political beliefs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I deleted my posts. it certainly isn't worth making you mad, Robin


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You missed the point, it's not about making me mad, it's about making others uncomfortable. No matter my beliefs I save them for the appropriate forum to avoid making others uncomfortable. 

And if you all want to talk politics or religion or whatever then fine, do it. I'll leave since I'm just one voice about the appropriateness of this topic.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

History is one of my favorite topics, but not as much as chicken keeping lol.
Certainly for ME there are historic events that stand out in my mind, including the election of the first black president of this great nation. What a milestone! PERSONALLY, there are other historic events that stand out in MY lifetime; the Cuban missile crisis, putting a man on the moon, tearing down the Berlin wall (never thought I'd see that happen), my service in the US Navy, the death of my previous wife, remarrying, and the election of a true businessman as president of this great nation!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry!!!But government affects all,including my chickens(remember you now have to go to a vet or be really creative to get medications for your flock,effective 1/1/2017 due to government regulations!!!).After years of stagnation and regulations,I have a little hope that once again government will be by the people,for the people and of the people.AND I GET TO KEEP MY GUNS(just like the criminals)!!!!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Blame the people who advocate and promote the off label use of meds here and on the other webs.

But as Semi said you can just go buy it illegally on the web from another country.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If I have the choice of a chicken dying or using a med off label, I'll use the med. If others ask, I will tell them what I did. Many meds are "off label" because they haven't been tested on a [chicken]. Some meds are already used on parrots or exotic birds or others like falcons and hawks kept for hunting. And pigeon people. I don't think of it as a stab in the dark.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Sorry!!!But government affects all,including my chickens(remember you now have to go to a vet or be really creative to get medications for your flock,effective 1/1/2017 due to government regulations!!!).After years of stagnation and regulations,I have a little hope that once again government will be by the people,for the people and of the people.AND I GET TO KEEP MY GUNS(just like the criminals)!!!!


There was an Executive order signed yesterday to stop any new laws, regs, or bills being passed until further notice. There's hope for suitable regs in the future.

Example, we have a water restriction to only water the lawn once a week on certain days. Then I find out that means you can't run a water fountain, etc. What's a water circulating fountain have to do with a water restriction?

Or, I have a 9.5 foot plastic row boat. If I use a small trolling motor on it, the boat has to be registered. I don't know what they do with inflatable boats with trolling motors.


----------



## keepher (Dec 19, 2015)

http://www.chickenforum.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_faq

Read to line 15.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> History is one of my favorite topics, but not as much as chicken keeping lol.
> Certainly for ME there are historic events that stand out in my mind, including the election of the first black president of this great nation. What a milestone! PERSONALLY, there are other historic events that stand out in MY lifetime; the Cuban missile crisis, putting a man on the moon, tearing down the Berlin wall (never thought I'd see that happen), my service in the US Navy, the death of my previous wife, remarrying, and the election of a true businessman as president of this great nation!


I'm a history lover too. I think present events have a whole lot more meaning when one understands the historic importance.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> If I have the choice of a chicken dying or using a med off label, I'll use the med. If others ask, I will tell them what I did. Many meds are "off label" because they haven't been tested on a [chicken]. Some meds are already used on parrots or exotic birds or others like falcons and hawks kept for hunting. And pigeon people. I don't think of it as a stab in the dark.


Ditto. It's not cost effective for companies to conduct tests.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Why are there water restrictions in FLA.?You guys are surrounded by water and my brother says it rains everyday.Here in Ohio,you don't need to register a boat under 18' or something like that,even w/ trolling motor,but it has to be electric powered for the state lakes.This year we are hitting the the Great and Little Miami rivers.The scenery on those rivers is breath taking...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL. CQ, we get water restriction in our county because our water supplies some of Tampa's water. In the summer, we rarely water the lawn because it rains almost every day (thunderstorm)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

CQ, Miami ? You should see The Suwannee and Withlacoochee Rivers. Lots of oaks with the moss hanging down, and even quite a few freshwater springs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I'm watching my 1st ever Presidential Inauguration.I've been counting the days and here we are.Hillary is there,looking much better than I thought she would.She at least had the decency to show up unlike so many others.Donald Trump is the only person not smiling.I wonder if he is humbled by this great honor and ready for the job he has in front of him.I hope today is the first day of a new America.Right now the only way is up!!!!I pray Donald Trump is a great POTUS and works for all Americans.


I can certainly understand you being excited over watching your first Inauguration. Inaugurations are non-politically sided. Any party can get an Inauguration. And everyone dreams of a new America when there's a new president.

In this light I did not find this thread breaking any rules. The rule is no politics. I translate that to mean no posting anything that is related to Party or Politician or anything Politically inflammatory. We are adults and most likely know what's not a good thing to post.

If anyone wants to share what they see as being political and inflammatory, please share.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Why are there water restrictions in FLA.?You guys are surrounded by water and my brother says it rains everyday.Here in Ohio,you don't need to register a boat under 18' or something like that,even w/ trolling motor,but it has to be electric powered for the state lakes.This year we are hitting the the Great and Little Miami rivers.The scenery on those rivers is breath taking...


If I'm not mistaken, I think Tampa has a desalinization plant producing fresh water. Karen, correct me if I'm wrong. There are times where certain areas of Florida are in a drought. We had a drought last year without water restrictions. We didnt get the usual summer afternoon thunderstorms. However there have been times with water restrictions.
CQ: Florida doesnt have a state tax. The state has to make up for the lost revenue that state taxes would normally pay for. 
Example: When you initially register your car here, be prepared to fork out $225 per vehicle, not including trailers. Then there's a plethora of fees, not including getting a Florida drivers license. But after the initial registration, yearly registration fees are fairly cheap. So cheap in fact that I register all my vehicles for 2 years rather than 1 year. Florida goes by the weight of the vehicle or trailer. Georgia goes by the year of your vehicle. But the commies in Georgia always raise the millage rate and your property taxes never drop on your old beater car or truck. 
Trolling motors dont require registration here...shhhh! Dont give the Florida legislators any ideas!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> CQ, Miami ? You should see The Suwannee and Withlacoochee Rivers. Lots of oaks with the moss hanging down, and even quite a few freshwater springs.


You should go up the St Mary's river at the Ga/Fla border.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I would love to see those rivers if I were closer.I have always loved the mossy trees and I know I would like the swamps.Both Miami rivers are state and national scenic rivers and I have only seen them from the banks.We went fishing at the Little Miami river one time and I think the only life at that spot was snapping turtles and gar,never went there again to fish.I just want to putt up and down the rivers and see what it's like from that view.Everything is different looking from the water to the land verses looking at the water from the land.And you can go places you can't reach by foot.I wonder if I can hunt from a boat...gotta look into that.I'd be like a Native American looking for dinner...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawg, I think Tampa does have a desalination plant. And I have no idea if we have a restriction right now or not. I think the other part of it is using too much underground water is causing sink holes. 

I will have to check on the boat registration because I thought it included trolling motors.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

History. The more I read the more I learn about presidents that really never get thought about, but actually did do important things. Historically, not politically.

I have read my way thru WW1, WW11, and the Vietnam war. Most are good books about true stories. I just stopped reading an "all about WW1" book that was so detailed that I couldn't enjoy it. Then I read another about a soldier's life and he ended up on the front lines in WW1 which was true and brought out a whole lot of facts in about the war without being boring.

I loved all the stuff read about WW11 and the old movies. For a wonderful read, O'Reilly's "Killing of the Rising Sun" is one of the best. I will be reading that one Again. The other one I loved was "Unbroken" by Laura Hillenbrand (who wrote Seabiscuit) 

So because of all the bits and pieces I have learned about past Presidents, I started reading a book about all the presidents. On Kindle it was $3.99. Good book so far, I'm done with Pres#2. 

I think my interest started as the actions that go on presently, have been repeated from past presidents, not including why they were popular or not. For every "new" behavior or action, the same scenarios have been repeated more times than one is aware of. I am reading this book (kindle) to gain a knowledge of what each president has accomplished, and especially those presidents that had it really tough making decisions during wars.

This thread is not about politics. This thread is about history and how this history developed over the years. I can share the "trivia" about what I read without the politics. At least we'd all be better at Jeopardy!


----------

